# IBS A, B,C D



## Gilly4 (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi, I have suffered bouts of IBS for 5 years now and have had all the usual tests etc. i have tried all sorts of treatment with little effect. At last I have found this sight and it is such a relief to find I am not the only one! One thing that puzzles me is what is the differences between A,B,C and D? Mine manifests itself mainly through constipation but if I have to go anywhere different I get worried about where the loos are. I have had several near misses when anxiety makes for urgency. It is so embarrassing and devastating, holidays and days out are almost a no no. I don't want this to beat me but I can't seem to break the cycle. Sometimes I take laxatives the day before to make sure I am empty but it doesn't always work. Any advice will be welcomed. Gilly


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

A= Alternating Between Diarrhea and ConstipationC = Constipation Predominate D = Diarrhea Predominate.Those are must used.B could be Bloating is their worst symptom.


----------

